# Cz 75b



## glockman55 (Apr 11, 2018)

A lot of first for me lately..lol mainly a sig/glock guy but....this CZ is an awesome piece.. in .40 s&w shoots like a dream... CZ on the right,, Canik on the left...


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I also love those CZ 75 or 97 models. If I could get a better purchase on the slide with my older arthritic hands, I'd love to own one, especially the CZ 97 BD with the decocker safety in 45 ACP.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a CZ 82 on a Curio & Relic license, then decided if they made Military pistol's this good, the civilian one's must be better. I bought a P-01 for EDC, then a PCR, a 75b, a P-09, and finally a 97 after some searching. The 97 is my favorite .45, displacing the Glock 21. These pistols are the best in every category. I even mounted a Kadet Kit on the PCR receiver and it shoot's .22's with reliability and superb accuracy. You can't go wrong with CZ's.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Another thumbs up for CZ's!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

My son has two guns a CZ 9mm and 40.
I need some...


----------



## glockman55 (Apr 11, 2018)

One of my favorite Guns to shoot for sure..


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I discovered cz's about 10 years ago when I traded for a 2075/rami. I now have a p07 and 75b as well. Great, dependable firearms.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

They're a solid handgun.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would like to have a CZ 75, their reputation is outstanding.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I own a CZ 75B Omega but it doesn't live in either my primary or secondary carry stables. I won't carry a DA pistol since I much prefer DAO designs. But the CZ is a solid gun to have in one's collection.


----------

